# Hybred Question



## Edward Crook (Nov 2, 2018)

Good Morning, just signed up to ask ya a question. Bought a hybred at academy for 199.00. It has the exhaust on the top right but  2.5 inner guts with the BIG full drip pan as they say. Sooo, I ordered the 5x8 pellet burner and are waiting for it to come in. So while waiting yesterday I installed a mailbox and piped into the existing chip holder with 90 degree exbow.  What I need to know is what to take out of inside the smoker and do I need a deflector ect,ect.?  Been lookin at all your writeups but I am not the brightest blub in the package so to speak. I am not understanding the deflector size and will aluminum from a roll for siding trim work? The reason for the mailbox is so I do not have to open the smoker door as when doing dried beef ect you use a cold smoke and 36 or so hours fo dry time at 100-130 degrees.  Thanks in advance


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 2, 2018)

I use a mail box , but left the inside intact . I see no need to remove it , and still use the chip loader at times .


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2018)

Edward Crook said:


> Good Morning, just signed up to ask ya a question. Bought a hybred at academy for 199.00. It has the exhaust on the top right but  2.5 inner guts with the BIG full drip pan as they say. Sooo, I ordered the 5x8 pellet burner and are waiting for it to come in. So while waiting yesterday I installed a mailbox and piped into the existing chip holder with 90 degree exbow.  What I need to know is what to take out of inside the smoker and do I need a deflector ect,ect.?  Been lookin at all your writeups but I am not the brightest blub in the package so to speak. I am not understanding the deflector size and will aluminum from a roll for siding trim work? The reason for the mailbox is so I do not have to open the smoker door as when doing dried beef ect you use a cold smoke and 36 or so hours fo dry time at 100-130 degrees.  Thanks in advance




I wouldn't remove anything from the inside of a Gen #2.5 or the inside of a Hybrid with the #2.5 guts.
I would check the balance of heat from left to right inside the smoker to see if it needs any deflection.
Aluminum siding material would be fine, if it stays stiff & doesn't bend out of position.

Here's some excellent Dried Beef & Venison Dried Beef, done in less time with a little bit higher Temps---Finishing at about 160° IT:
*Smoked Dried Beef #1*
*Smoked Dried Beef  
Dried Beef (Best Ever)
Smoked Venison Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2*
*
Bear*


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2018)

I removed everything and put the chip pan back on the element for thermal mass and to protect it from dripping meats...
You will find you only use the AMNPS for smoke...  You will still be able to add chips to the chip tray if you wish...
My MB mod is visible in the lower right....







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


----------



## Edward Crook (Nov 2, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't remove anything from the inside of a Gen #2.5 or the inside of a Hybrid with the #2.5 guts.
> I would check the balance of heat from left to right inside the smoker to see if it needs any deflection.
> Aluminum siding material would be fine, if it stays stiff & doesn't bend out of position.
> 
> ...


one can only hope my dried beef comes out 1/2 as good as yours look let alone taste.The receipes look awesome. Will have touble check why my culinary book has different smoke times an temps. They have always been spot on so to speak. t. does not bend without a brake.
Eddy C


daveomak said:


> I removed everything and put the chip pan back on the element for thermal mass and to protect it from dripping meats...
> You will find you only use the AMNPS for smoke...  You will still be able to add chips to the chip tray if you wish...
> My MB mod is visible in the lower right....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the time an info.
Eddy c


----------



## Edward Crook (Nov 2, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I use a mail box , but left the inside intact . I see no need to remove it , and still use the chip loader at times .


That my friend is a good idea. ldea. I told ya I was not a bright bulb


----------



## Edward Crook (Nov 3, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't remove anything from the inside of a Gen #2.5 or the inside of a Hybrid with the #2.5 guts.
> I would check the balance of heat from left to right inside the smoker to see if it needs any deflection.
> Aluminum siding material would be fine, if it stays stiff & doesn't bend out of position.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Crook (Nov 3, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't remove anything from the inside of a Gen #2.5 or the inside of a Hybrid with the #2.5 guts.
> I would check the balance of heat from left to right inside the smoker to see if it needs any deflection.
> Aluminum siding material would be fine, if it stays stiff & doesn't bend out of position.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Crook (Nov 3, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't remove anything from the inside of a Gen #2.5 or the inside of a Hybrid with the #2.5 guts.
> I would check the balance of heat from left to right inside the smoker to see if it needs any deflection.
> Aluminum siding material would be fine, if it stays stiff & doesn't bend out of position.
> 
> ...


For the sake of conversation, I just read the manual(130S manual) and after the breakin part that says 275 for 3 hours, It says befor smoking anything to warm your smoker up befor use to 275 for 45 minutes. Each an every time ya use it? I read it over an over, so that eliminates if ya wanna start cooking at 100 degrees you pre warm to 275 for 45 minutes? And or till it comes to 275 temp. Help me out here. If I am starting out with dried beef, that be a long time to come down to 100 to start.
Eddy C--------------


My receipe ends with lowering temp to 115 and keeping the beef in smoker for 3 days if not 4.
Sausage maker I think. Will be trying 1 of yours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2018)

Edward Crook said:


> For the sake of conversation, I just read the manual(130S manual) and after the breakin part that says 275 for 3 hours, It says befor smoking anything to warm your smoker up befor use to 275 for 45 minutes. Each an every time ya use it? I read it over an over, so that eliminates if ya wanna start cooking at 100 degrees you pre warm to 275 for 45 minutes? And or till it comes to 275 temp. Help me out here. If I am starting out with dried beef, that be a long time to come down to 100 to start.
> Eddy C--------------
> 
> 
> ...




You can ignore a lot of what it says in their "Manual":
My manual says to sometimes smoke with the Top vent closed-----WRONG!!
Also says to Soak your Chips----WRONG!!
Also says to put Water in the Water Pan----WRONG!!!

The best way to find out how to use an MES is through THIS FORUM.

You can run it up to 275° now & then to Sterilize your Smoker, or to Dry out some Pellets, But the only time I ever get to 275° is the last 45 minutes of smoking some Chicken.

I have the Temps & Times I used in all of the Step by Steps in this Index:
Check Out Bear's Easy to Follow Step by Step Index Page.
Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi Edward, Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums.com
Listen, if you can light a fire, you can do fine here.
Some modify, some don't feel the need to.
For me, I felt I could improve my MES 30. So I did. I got a MES 30 because I felt it would do for me and I was pretty much the only own who gave a damn about smoked Meat and Salmon here.
Lo and Behold, the wife is beginning to wake up to this Yan Can Cook, too.

One of the best things you could do, bar none, is to get an AMNPS tray, and forget about the chip loader.
What my experience was, was the chips barely could smolder in the stock (as it comes) MES. (Masterbuilt Electric Smoker). One smoke, and I was waist deep in modifying mine.
But it isn't a necessity. Just take your time, and decide what you think you want to try.

I believe Bear Carver uses his AMNPS in his MES 40 pretty near bone stock.
Others of us go to the ends of the Earth tinkering and fiddling and modifying, that would be me. :rolleyes:
But I also have neigh 50 years of one form or another of smoldering wood, and eating the results. Good, Bad, or otherwise, I eat it to hide it, or because I like it.
But mostly, *I like it*.

Like I said Edward, if you can light a fire, SMF can help you find the deliciousness of smoking food.
Now normally I might post several links, but we'll save those for when I see you taking a direction.
You have already taken an excellent direction by buying a MES.
Just needs a bit of tuning and you will become as devote as the rest of us smoke-heads.
Bear is pretty much an expert on MES.

Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums.com ;)


----------



## Edward Crook (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks for the words of wisdom so to speak. Been doing lots of reading of so many posts I can hardly stop they are sooo interesting. I have the tray coming from Home depot as they had them on sale for 22.00 with pellets.  Can't wait for the first big smke bu will not be ready till tues-wed. Dried beef first and a couple loinns foe cb.
Thanks
Eddy C


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 4, 2018)

I ordered my AMNPS through Home Depot, too.
You are off to a great start, Eddy.
Have fun!


----------

